# Quick, Easy and Affordable- Low Carb/High Protein



## ZackF (Dec 13, 2022)

3-4 eggs scrambled with a bit of cream cheese and a small can of Kroger oysters. Cheap and easy. Just add the oysters about a minute before the eggs are ready.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JH (Dec 13, 2022)

My favorite thing to make lately in the morning is so simple, yet so good.
16oz skim milk
1 scoop vanilla whey
1 serving peanut butter
Blend it

Tastes amazing, macros are balanced. 16g fat, 35g carbs, 47g protein, 460cals. Sorry to you keto boys


----------



## JH (Dec 13, 2022)

Also, eggs are stupid filling for some reason. I kid you not, if I have 4 overeasy eggs, with a side glass of milk at 4am, I do not have to eat until noon. This does not work with any other food, even if macros are equal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake (Dec 13, 2022)

Eggs are great. With the price quadrupling over the last couple of years (I paid over $4/dozen at Aldi yesterday!) I realized they are still a great value for the nutrition and satiation you get from them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 13, 2022)

Mix a huge bowl of dry oatmeal, peanut butter, and chocolate chips (google for precise ratios). Then make golfball size servings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZackF (Dec 13, 2022)

RamistThomist said:


> Mix a huge bowl of dry oatmeal, peanut butter, and chocolate chips (google for precise ratios). Then make golfball size servings.


Nobake cookies?


----------



## VictorBravo (Dec 14, 2022)

Jake said:


> I paid over $4/dozen at Aldi yesterday!


Wow. I thought $1.89/dozen was bad, which is common here.


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 14, 2022)

ZackF said:


> Nobake cookies?



Right.


----------



## davejonescue (Dec 14, 2022)

Been having a problem with restricting my diet to 2,000 calories a day. Came up with my "Matrix" meal, or, just the general meal that I eat unless other circumstances arise. Its basically:

1 Cup Lentils
1 Cup Rice
1 Cup OJ
2 Tbsp Olive Oil
1 Can Mixed Veggies
12 Ounce Cooked Chicken Breast
8 Cups Water

Put on the stove to boil for about 30 minutes, makes 4 meals totaling 2040 daily calories. May seem strange; but after seasoning its pretty tasty. And, I have lost 10lbs already not eating excess calories everyday. Its cheap too. Costs about $35 a week for 28 meals.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZackF (Dec 14, 2022)

davejonescue said:


> Been having a problem with restricting my diet to 2,000 calories a day. Came up with my "Matrix" meal, or, just the general meal that I eat unless other circumstances arise. Its basically:
> 
> 1 Cup Lentils
> 1 Cup Rice
> ...


That’s an out of the Matrix meal. Lol. A “Matrix” meal would be steak or lobster!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davejonescue (Dec 14, 2022)

ZackF said:


> That’s an out of the Matrix meal. Lol. A “Matrix” meal would be steak or lobster!


True.


----------



## alexanderjames (Dec 14, 2022)

ZackF said:


> 3-4 eggs scrambled with a bit of cream cheese and a small can of Kroger oysters. Cheap and easy. Just add the oysters about a minute before the eggs are ready.


I'll be the first to say that to me this sounds awful hahah but more power to you if you enjoy it!


----------

